# What Is It?  - #30



## SifuPhil (Aug 1, 2013)

A new month, a new What Is It ... let's see if you folks can pull off a hat-trick here and guess what this item is within the first few answers. 

This item is made of polished steel on a wood base and measures 4-1/2" x 5-1/2", but don't let its small size fool you ... it might be a lie. 



This item went at auction for $1,000 several years ago.

*What Is It? *


----------



## Michael. (Aug 1, 2013)

It looks like a food warmer?

(Candle or wick in oil underneath)


----------



## Phantom (Aug 1, 2013)

Is the wood part of the original item or just for display ??


----------



## Steve (Aug 1, 2013)

Ok.. I will give my 2 cents worth..

The fact it has 2 bolts means the top either comes off or rather opens on a hinge.. That is why there is a flat spot to allow the top to open fully..

Steel means either pressure or heat especially with the 2 bolts..
Could be both heat and pressure.. Although I doubt heat with a wooden base.. 

Although it could be on a solid base, this one is on 2 boards bolted down which is most likely for support rather than carrying around..

The base part is most likely hollow to allow something to be inside before closing the top which is most likely also hollow..

The white string is probably not important as it looks like just a tag string of some sort..
Actually that white string looks like a noodle..


----------



## Rainee (Aug 1, 2013)

I`ll say its something to do with oil, or vaporiser.. you fill the top with oil and the oil spills out the hole down the sides.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 1, 2013)

An oil lamp, maybe with a Genie inside? Rub,rub, make a wish.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 1, 2013)

Michael. said:


> It looks like a food warmer?
> 
> (Candle or wick in oil underneath)



Not a food warmer, no.



Phantom said:


> Is the wood part of the original item or just for display ??



Good question! It's just for display.



Steve said:


> Ok.. I will give my 2 cents worth..
> 
> The fact it has 2 bolts means the top either comes off or rather opens on a hinge.. That is why there is a flat spot to allow the top to open fully..
> 
> ...



You have an interesting logic process. 



Rainee said:


> I`ll say its something to do with oil, or vaporiser.. you fill the top with oil and the oil spills out the hole down the sides.



VERY warm - good one, Rainee! 



Now, folks, you just have to figure out what I meant when I said that *the small size might be a lie* ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm going left field...  is it a personal home version for printing/ stamping/stencilling a letterhead, or signature onto stationery?  The top lifts, the paper is put in position lid shuts,  ink goes in the hole.. and then whatever ?.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 1, 2013)

It looks to me like it is the little lid that opens, (water goes in there)  and it either heats from underneath, or from being placed on a woodstove, and then steam is going to come out the little hole.  So , if that is what it does, then it could be some kind of a vaporizer for a sickroom, or even steam to shape a felt hat. I used to do that with my old teakettle, so I can see this working great for that procedure if it were spouting steam.
It could have a place to plug in to electricity underneath. I once had a really old waffle iron that sort of looked like that underneath, and it was electric.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 1, 2013)

Soap maker ?


----------



## That Guy (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 1, 2013)

That Guy said:


>



:rofl:  I'd pay a grand for that at auction.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 1, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> I'm going left field...  is it a personal home version for printing/ stamping/stencilling a letterhead, or signature onto stationery?  The top lifts, the paper is put in position lid shuts,  ink goes in the hole.. and then whatever ?.



That's not only in left field, that's up in the nose-bleed seats, but good guess anyway. layful:



Happyflowerlady said:


> It looks to me like it is the little lid that opens, (water goes in there)  and it either heats from underneath, or from being placed on a woodstove, and then steam is going to come out the little hole.  So , if that is what it does, then it could be some kind of a vaporizer for a sickroom, or even steam to shape a felt hat. I used to do that with my old teakettle, so I can see this working great for that procedure if it were spouting steam.
> It could have a place to plug in to electricity underneath. I once had a really old waffle iron that sort of looked like that underneath, and it was electric.



You folks are a bunch of closet steampunks!

It isn't a steamer though - sorry. 



Phantom said:


> Soap maker ?



No, but that's an intriguing idea ...




That Guy said:


> * UFO *



Not its original purpose, but I'm sure if you got mad enough and flung it _someone_ would report it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2013)

Incense burner?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 1, 2013)

Something you would use at a buffet serving table. You heat up the server, put a candle underneath to keep it hot, and serve  food in it. A small opening, so maybe a sauce of some kind, or even warm water to clean your hands after a meal.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2013)

Potpourri holder?


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 1, 2013)

_Is it an ink well??_


----------



## Anne (Aug 1, 2013)

It heats something - it sprays, or vaporizes......  is it used mostly inside or out??


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 1, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Incense burner?



Nope.



Happyflowerlady said:


> Something you would use at a buffet serving table. You heat up the server, put a candle underneath to keep it hot, and serve  food in it. A small opening, so maybe a sauce of some kind, or even warm water to clean your hands after a meal.



Sorry, no. 



SeaBreeze said:


> Potpourri holder?



Nope.



Jillaroo said:


> _Is it an ink well??_



Nope.



Anne said:


> It heats something - it sprays, or vaporizes......  is it used mostly inside or out??



I believe it is used almost exclusively _outside_, although there might be a few cases where it could be used _inside_ of a building.

Remember, everyone ... *the size might be a lie, or at best a poor representation of the truth*.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 1, 2013)

Sooooo.....  is it a scaled down model of something the likes of which sales reps would have used for demonstration of a much larger product?

Would heat have been involved at all in its use?

More questions than answers here so, ... hell, guess time.  Waffle cooker?


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 1, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Sooooo.....  is it a scaled down model of something the likes of which sales reps would have used for demonstration of a much larger product?



Right on the nose! It's a sales rep's model. Good job!



> Would heat have been involved at all in its use?



I _hope_ not, otherwise you'd have breakfast. :tongue-new:



> More questions than answers here so, ... hell, guess time.  Waffle cooker?



Not a waffle cooker, sorry. But you've gained ground for the others ...


----------



## Phantom (Aug 1, 2013)

PRESSURE cOOKER ??


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2013)

Egg incubator?


----------



## Anne (Aug 1, 2013)

Could this be some kind of solar cooker???  Maybe water in the bottom??  



   I've No clue, actually......:lol:


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 1, 2013)

_A Vice_


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 1, 2013)

_Industrial iron??_


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 1, 2013)

Can't see hinges so is it flat at the back to fit against a wall? 
 If so why the rounded shape?... mmmmm...  suspecting the front is a give-away here.

That bit at the bottom,  not for heating... for ice perhaps? ... breakfast item, uncooked... mmmm.... can't get past thinking eggs.....   Egads Watson!!  a devlish trail of clues.

Is the real thing also made of the same heavy steel or a lighter weight material?    

Another cast into the dark,...  some kind of 'steampunk'  chiller??  for keeping desserts cool or such?


----------



## GDAD (Aug 1, 2013)

A hand warmer, for warming your hands before you grab hold of the cows udders!:eek1:


----------



## Phantom (Aug 2, 2013)

A copper for boiling clothes ?


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 2, 2013)

Phantom said:


> PRESSURE cOOKER ??



No.



SeaBreeze said:


> Egg incubator?



Nope.



Anne said:


> Could this be some kind of solar cooker???  Maybe water in the bottom??
> 
> I've No clue, actually......



Nope, not a solar cooker.



Jillaroo said:


> _A Vice_





Jillaroo said:


> _Industrial iron??_



No and no.



Diwundrin said:


> Can't see hinges so is it flat at the back to fit against a wall?
> If so why the rounded shape?... mmmmm...  suspecting the front is a give-away here.
> 
> That bit at the bottom,  not for heating... for ice perhaps? ... breakfast item, uncooked... mmmm.... can't get past thinking eggs.....   Egads Watson!!  a devlish trail of clues.
> ...



Not flat at the back.

The actual item is made of steel - can't guarantee the gauge but I imagine it's of commercial / industrial quality.

Not a steampunk chiller, although that would be cool. Get it? Chiller? Cool? I made a funny! 



GDAD said:


> A hand warmer, for warming your hands before you grab hold of the cows udders!



Heh, heh - nope, but good one!



Phantom said:


> A copper for boiling clothes ?



Not for clothes.



*[HINT]* You would likely find this in a _rural_, rather than urban, area. *[/HINT]*


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh that's easy then, it's a cow pat shaper.


----------



## TICA (Aug 2, 2013)

A water tower of some kind or a fancy silo?  I have no idea but thought I'd hop in anyway.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 2, 2013)

Compost bin ?


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 2, 2013)

_Is it some type of bomb??_


----------



## Steve (Aug 2, 2013)

I think it could be some sort contraption for animal dung to be used as compost or fertilizer..


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 2, 2013)

_Wheat Crusher_


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 2, 2013)

Moonshine still, or some part of such a thing ?  Some kind of press, like for shaping a piece of cheese ?


----------



## Phantom (Aug 2, 2013)

Fuel storage tank ?


----------



## Phantom (Aug 2, 2013)

In the pic is it the right way up ?

Is it the whole item or part of one?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 2, 2013)

A food cache, to protect food from bears and wildlife?


----------



## Michael. (Aug 2, 2013)

Oil storage or Water storage?


----------



## Anne (Aug 2, 2013)

Old-time bug sprayer/vaporizer???  Thinking of outside use........


----------



## GDAD (Aug 2, 2013)

Is it Flat on both sides?


----------



## LittleJ (Aug 2, 2013)

Gravy boat............that I'd never use :sour:


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 2, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Oh that's easy then, it's a cow pat shaper.





TICA said:


> A water tower of some kind or a fancy silo?  I have no idea but thought I'd hop in anyway.





Phantom said:


> Compost bin ?



Nope to all three.



Jillaroo said:


> _Is it some type of bomb??_



!!! Buddha forbid!



Steve said:


> I think it could be some sort contraption for animal dung to be used as compost or fertilizer..





Jillaroo said:


> _Wheat Crusher_





Happyflowerlady said:


> Moonshine still, or some part of such a thing ?  Some kind of press, like for shaping a piece of cheese ?



Once again, no to all three answers.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 2, 2013)

Phantom said:


> Fuel storage tank ?



Nope, not for fuel.



Phantom said:


> In the pic is it the right way up ?
> 
> Is it the whole item or part of one?



It's the right way up, and it is the whole thing.



SeaBreeze said:


> A food cache, to protect food from bears and wildlife?



No.



Michael. said:


> Oil storage or Water storage?



... there is oil _inside_ of it, but _storing_ that oil is not its prime function. Good one!



Anne said:


> Old-time bug sprayer/vaporizer???  Thinking of outside use........



It _does_ have something to do with bugs, but not as a sprayer or vaporizer - excellent!



GDAD said:


> Is it Flat on both sides?



_This_ one is, but many others are round or oval. 



LittleJ said:


> Gravy boat............that I'd never use :sour:



LOL - no, sorry!



Y'all are getting warmer - we've established it's something to do with *oil* and *bugs* in a *rural* environment ... sooooo close ....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 2, 2013)

Fly/mosquito trap?


----------



## Michael. (Aug 2, 2013)

Is it producing 'Bug Killer Liquid'?


----------



## Phantom (Aug 2, 2013)

Fruit fly deterant / trap?


----------



## Phantom (Aug 2, 2013)

Fly trap
Oil attracts fly
fly goes on small hole then can't find entrance 

I dunno


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 2, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Fly/mosquito trap?





Michael. said:


> Is it producing 'Bug Killer Liquid'?





Phantom said:


> Fruit fly deterant / trap?





Phantom said:


> Fly trap
> Oil attracts fly
> fly goes on small hole then can't find entrance
> 
> I dunno







It _isn't_ a trap. 

Michael, it is not _producing_ bug-killer liquid, but if you change one word in your reply I think you'll have it ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 2, 2013)

Pollen collector?


----------



## Phantom (Aug 2, 2013)

citronella dispenser


----------



## Phantom (Aug 2, 2013)

> Michael, it is not _producing_ bug-killer liquid, but if you change one word in your reply I think you'll have it



_producing_ insect-killer liquid LOL


----------



## Anne (Aug 2, 2013)

Dispensing bug killer liquid???  Spraying liquid bugs???


----------



## Phantom (Aug 3, 2013)

One more try then I give up 

 insecticide sprayer


----------



## Michael. (Aug 3, 2013)

.

Producing bug repellent liquid
.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 3, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Pollen collector?





Phantom said:


> citronella dispenser





Phantom said:


> _producing_ insect-killer liquid LOL





Anne said:


> Dispensing bug killer liquid???  Spraying liquid bugs???





Phantom said:


> One more try then I give up
> 
> insecticide sprayer





Michael. said:


> .
> 
> Producing bug repellent liquid
> .



I think it's time we put this puppy to bed - you're all floating around the correct answer but I think the exact function of this item might prove to be a surprise to you.

Ready?

















It's a *Hog Oiler*. 

Hog oilers were used to provide relief from insects and soothe the skin  of the hogs. In the late 1800s and early 1900s hog lice and hog cholera could prove devastating to livestock producers and the hog oiler was seen as one way to combat the problem.The oil was held in a tank and would apply itself to the  skin of the hogs as the hogs rubbed up against. This one is a bit of a mystery to me as to how the oil was applied to the  skin of the hog, unless the flat part (where the trademark info is) was actually round on the full-sized model.

Perhaps surprisingly there is an entire sub-culture of people that collect hog oilers, some of them bringing quite impressive prices at auction. The oilers themselves come in many, many styles, and back in the beginning of the 20th century there were a few dozen companies manufacturing these things.



I think you ALL should give yourselves a hearty round of applause for coming as close as you did to what admittedly was an extremely difficult WII.


----------



## TICA (Aug 3, 2013)

Good one Phil and good for everyone who was on the right track!!!!


----------



## Phantom (Aug 3, 2013)

Would never have guessed it :indecisiveness::indecisiveness:


----------



## Rainee (Aug 3, 2013)

I nearly had it tonight awww but thats a good one I saw one of these when I visited Amish village in Lancaster... but thanks for the quiz now for another ... this is fun...


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 3, 2013)

Congratulations on your win Phil, you were due for one.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 3, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Congratulations on your win Phil, you were due for one.



Nah, not a "win" - I see this as being fun and educational. Winning implies that others must lose, and you're the last group of people I'd want to see lose.

... or was that being way too philosophical? :moody: 

It was certainly educational for me - until now I thought a "hog oiler" was slang for one of those guys in _Deliverance_ ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2013)

:applause2::applause2:....to all of us who played, and to Sifu for providing the interesting threads for us!  Whoda thunk it???? Not me!!


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 3, 2013)

> or was that being way too philosophical?


----------

